# Heatilator pellet stove do NOT have heat exchanger tubes but......  Link for the owners manual is at



## kinsmanstoves (Sep 19, 2011)

http://www.hearthnhome.com/downloads/installManuals/7058_142.pdf

Seems to be some confusion with Heatilator wood pellet stoves.

Heatilator pellet stove do not use heat exchanger tubes but they do have a heat exchanger system just not tubes. Attached is a link to the owners manual for you to look at. You still can put your hand on the top of the unit with out burning it unless you have hands not meant for manual labor type work.

I hope this helps

Eric


----------



## St_Earl (Sep 19, 2011)

the ps50 is what i plan on buying.
all the folks whose posts i read using them seem to be heating at least the space it's rated for. more in some cases.
i'm aware of the possibility of some exaggeration in a given group of users.
but with many reports in my sampling so far, i'm confident that my 925 sq. foot, well insulated single story will be well within it's range.
it also has a very high efficiency rating (aware that manufacturers also exaggerate a bit. but that seems to even out for comparison over all the brands)

it basically came down to the cp10 and the ps50 for me.
and i'm just not convinced a multi fuel stove is needed in this region.
if experience changes my mind, i'll just have to switch it out.
it really seems though, that pellets will continue to be plentiful here in maine.


at least there is general agreement that i "can't go wrong" with either of those stoves.

one less thing to clean too. lol


----------



## kinsmanstoves (Sep 19, 2011)

You will be good.  no worries.  

Eric





			
				St_Earl said:
			
		

> the ps50 is what i plan on buying.
> all the folks whose posts i read using them seem to be heating at least the space it's rated for. more in some cases.
> i'm aware of the possibility of some exaggeration in a given group of users.
> but with many reports in my sampling so far, i'm confident that my 925 sq. foot, well insulated single story will be well within it's range.
> ...


----------



## stoveguy13 (Sep 19, 2011)

i would be vary careful putting your hands on the top of that stove surface temps on it can exceed 200 degs after being run for six hrs straight also there is no heat exchanger in that stove there is an open space between interior of the stove and the top of stove we have been a quad dealer for over 20 yrs


----------



## kinsmanstoves (Sep 19, 2011)

stoveguy13 said:
			
		

> i would be vary careful putting your hands on the top of that stove surface temps on it can exceed 200 degs after being run for six hrs straight also there is no heat exchanger in that stove there is an open space between interior of the stove and the top of stove we have been a quad dealer for over 20 yrs



I burned a few Heatilators, Quads, and Harmans in the store and have had higher temps on the top of a Harman than a Heatilator.  I have no problem putting my hand on that stove and it ran for five months.

Eric


----------



## chrisf (Sep 19, 2011)

Can someone post pics of the heat exchanger? I looked at one at a local dealer but it is not hooked up kind of worries me if I cant see them run. For the price 1700.00  that aint to bad and for the most part everything in ther is from a Quad. looks like they just ripped most of the guts out of a old style mt. vernon.


----------



## BIGISLANDHIKERS (Sep 19, 2011)

So do these units produce more radiant heat than other pellet stoves?


----------



## jtakeman (Sep 19, 2011)

kinsman stoves said:
			
		

> Attached is a link to the owners manual for you to look at. Eric



Doesn't show much in the manual. I'd also like to see some pictures, please.

In order to be eligible for the $300 rebate there should be an efficiency rating on these units. I know lots of stoves were sent to be checked by the EPA to get their approval. If this stove didn't have some type of heat exchanger you would think the efficiency would be pretty low. Extracting the heat, sending it into the room and not out the vent is said efficiency rating.


----------



## St_Earl (Sep 19, 2011)

i've seen efficiency ratings up in the 80% range for this. but  >75% seems the consensus.

and one link for sample. saying "tax credit eligible"
http://www.aeshearthplace.com/Pellet_Stoves.php


----------



## kinsmanstoves (Sep 21, 2011)

Taken just now on the floor model.

Eric


----------



## BIGISLANDHIKERS (Sep 21, 2011)

So Really the only difference between this stove and one with tubes is this stove exchanges the heat in the flat open area above the fire.  What advantage, if any would a series a tubes have over this type?

BIH


----------



## jtakeman (Sep 21, 2011)

BIGISLANDHIKERS said:
			
		

> What advantage, if any would a series a tubes have over this type?
> 
> 
> BIH



More surface area to convect the heat.


----------



## kinsmanstoves (Sep 21, 2011)

BIGISLANDHIKERS said:
			
		

> So Really the only difference between this stove and one with tubes is this stove exchanges the heat in the flat open area above the fire. What advantage, if any would a series a tubes have over this type?
> 
> BIH



and the cost to manufacture.

Eric


----------



## blazeitup (Sep 22, 2011)

efficiency cant b that good they were measuring exhaust haha


----------



## tjnamtiw (Sep 22, 2011)

I would have hoped or suggested that they spot weld corrugated pieces on both sides of the flat sheet metal so more heat is transferred into the metal from the flame/exhaust and into the air on the room side.  Just flat plate is a carry over from their wood stove thinking.


----------

